# Chattooga County



## superman1275 (Sep 22, 2013)

How is it looking in Chattooga County? Anybody having any luck? I'll post a few I got on cam when my phone stops being dumb...


----------



## cooker338 (Sep 23, 2013)

Im on chattooga/floyd line in armuchee. Seen a lot of small bucks and some mommas with babies. All in evening, not much moving here in the morning.


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 23, 2013)

Heres a few....


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Sep 24, 2013)

Good looking racks on those bucks.  Really impressed by how big the bodies look.  All the rain this season must have helped the body weight.  Good Luck and thanks for the pictures


----------



## superman1275 (Sep 26, 2013)

This weekend is looking good, anybody gonna be in the woods? My brother killed a big doe this evening, im ready its been a long week...


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 3, 2013)

My brother killed a spike last Saturday and i seen several does but had no shot but it was a pretty weekend


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 10, 2013)

havent seen a deer at all on my club until this morning.... at 8:05 I had a small buck chase two does right under me... the does wouldnt stop, but the buck stopped broadside at 30 yards, but was too small.... still an interesting morning... his hocks were pretty dark already, and we have been finding several scrapes already


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chasing????


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 10, 2013)

Sure was.   I couldn't believe it myself.   I heard running saw the does and figured a dog was chasing them.  Then I see him nose to ground, right behind them.   Hocks were nearly black.  Young deer of course but chasing nonetheless


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow....interesting


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well i missed two does this weekend, the first time my gun delayed and the second was over a hundred yard shot and i tried to thread the needle, but seen over 20 deer in 3 sits so at least it was an eventful weekend...


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Oct 15, 2013)

Not finding any acorns this year in Chattooga County were I hunt anyone else finding any acorns?


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 15, 2013)

I didn't find any until this weekend and thats where all my deer were...so look hard and if you can find one tree i guarantee you the deer will be there


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Oct 21, 2013)

*any luck*

did anyone have any luck in chattooga county opening weekend? I only heard about 5 shots all day and none were very close. Last year it sounded like a small war but it was very weak this year for opening morning.


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 22, 2013)

Full moon....


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 25, 2013)

Anybody having any luck?


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 28, 2013)

Finally got on the board this weekend


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 28, 2013)

superman1275 said:


> Finally got on the board this weekend



awesome!  congrats! buck/doe?    I am also on the board as of saturday morning


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 28, 2013)

well the pics are too small and I dont know how to blow them up


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 28, 2013)

well thanks to the wifey , I believe they got blowed up!


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 28, 2013)

Doe but it won't let me upload a pic for some reason


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 29, 2013)

Here she is finally figured it out


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 29, 2013)

My brother missed a good 8 pointer twice this weekend, deer didn't move as good as i thought they would


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody having any luck? Seeing any rut activity?


----------



## Gabooner (Nov 21, 2013)

SSSSLLLLOOOOWWW in my part of North Chattooga County.  Haven't seen any rutting activity and very little deer activity period.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Nov 21, 2013)

I haven't got to hunt in over a week due to work.  I was afraid I had missed the rut completely.  But I don't know.  I'm hoping for some time in the woods this weekend


----------



## andlan17 (Nov 22, 2013)

if your hunting up on the mountain, the rut usually happens during the first couple of weeks of december. movement usually starts to pick up around thanksgiving, so this coming week should be good with the colder weather coming in.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 22, 2013)

andlan17 said:


> if your hunting up on the mountain, the rut usually happens during the first couple of weeks of december. movement usually starts to pick up around thanksgiving, so this coming week should be good with the colder weather coming in.



You had any luck this year?


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 25, 2013)

Walking to my stand on the 20th I heard a deer run off in the dark. I have a trail cam about 30 yards from my stand so when I got down to leave I checked my cam to see if anything was on it and this guy was watching me walk in that morning. I checked the time when I got to the base of the tree that i was hunting from and it was 7:13 am he was there at 7:12 watching me. Just my luck.


----------



## andlan17 (Nov 25, 2013)

superman1275 said:


> You had any luck this year?



I have only got to hunt 2 days at home this year, in early November. Saw deer both mornings, but no shots. Im on a lease down in Harris County this season since I live in Columbus now. Ill get to hunt a few days later this week when Im home for thanksgiving. I hear they are startin to rut pretty good down in the valley.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 25, 2013)

I hear ya...gonna be in the woods Thursday through the weekend, hopefully i can make it happen


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 1, 2013)

Killed 2 does and this 8 pt last week, caught him trailing 50 yards behing a doe and grunted him in from 200 yards on a string, he's not a giant but im proud of him. I seen a lot of smaller bucks and one giant also. All deer i killed were on different properties.


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 7, 2013)

What the rut activity looking like fellas?


----------



## Gabooner (Dec 9, 2013)

Just now starting where I'm at.  Seen two bucks cruising/looking Sat. morning.  Just know Starting to find some good scrapes as well.  I believe this week after the rains and next will be primetime.


----------



## jamesbg2 (Dec 10, 2013)

*Should be good this weekend.*

I have been hunting Chattooga County for over 35 years and the next few weeks always seem to produce the larger bucks.  Here is one my son took about this time last year in the NW part of the county.


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 10, 2013)

These last 3 weeks have been the time to be in the woods where i hunt for the last 5 yrs


----------

